# Abwerben von Kunden



## sph3re (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
hoffe das ich nich gegen Regeln verstoße.
Heut im Laufe des Nachmittags rief ein Typ von der Telekom bei uns an und wollte uns ein Angebot unterbreiten.
Als ich ihm sagte das wir noch bis Aug 11 Vertrag bei unserem jetzigen Anbieter haben, meinte er, dass das kein Problem sei. Die Anbieter dürfen sich wohl gegenseitig die Kunden abwerben. 
Aber wenn das so wäre hätten doch Vertragslaufzeiten keinen Sinn mehr für die ISP's.
Hat er Recht oder will er mir da einen Bären aufbinden?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Februar 2011)

Ich denke er will dir einen Bären aufbinden...hätte den aus dem haus geprügelt.


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Februar 2011)

Sieht dir ähnlich  Ne spass 

Lass ihn labern, wenn du mit deinem jetzigen Anbieter zufrieden bist,
warum wechseln ?


----------



## sph3re (23. Februar 2011)

Naja die Telekom könnte mir schon das bessere Angebot machen, wenn das Angebot nicht besser wäre hätt ich mir das alles ja auch garnicht angehört. Aber ich kann mir irgendwie schlecht vorstellen das die einfach so die Kunden abwerben koennen.


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2011)

Diese Telefonmarketing Fuzzies nerven mich auch ab und an. Einfach auflegen.


----------



## danomat (23. Februar 2011)

Die Telekom darf alles. Da geht auch gleich alles. Nur wenn man von tcom weggeht kann's sein das man mal 1-2 monate ohne Leitung da sitzt. In der Beziehung is tcom echt eine sau 

Und zur anrufwerbung. Jeden Tag hatte ich so 5 Anrufe. Das nervte. Hab dann wirres Zeugs geredet und mal 2 Wochen Fangschaltung + Robinson Liste. 

Nun is ziemlich Ruhe


----------



## sph3re (23. Februar 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Die Telekom darf alles.[...]



/ironie_mode=on?


----------



## danomat (23. Februar 2011)

Mehr oder weniger. Ja. Ich sollte mich anders ausdrücken. 
Die tcom macht's einfach un nimmt sich jedes recht vor


----------



## danomat (23. Februar 2011)

Mehr oder weniger. Ja. Ich sollte mich anders ausdrücken. 
Die tcom macht's einfach un nimmt sich jedes recht vor


----------



## danomat (23. Februar 2011)

Mehr oder weniger. Ja. Ich sollte mich anders ausdrücken. 
Die tcom macht's einfach un nimmt sich jedes recht vor


----------



## danomat (23. Februar 2011)

Falsch ausgedrückt. Sie machst einfach


----------



## proxygyn (23. Februar 2011)

Meines Wissens dürfen Dich nicht einfach Firmen anrufen und Werbung für Ihre Produkte machen. Gabs da nicht erst ein Urteil zu?


----------



## sph3re (23. Februar 2011)

Mich juckt ja eig nich ob die das dürfen sondern können die mich abwerben, das is die eig. Frage?^^


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn dein jetziger Provider auf Vertragserfüllung besteht nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2011)

Mal abgesehen vn der Frage, ob die Dich überhaupt anrufen dürfen (also ob Du es mal irgendwie vlt auch unbewusst erlaubt hast): jede Firma darf Dir ein Angebot machen, warum denn nicht? Sonst müsste man ja bereits verbieten, dass es TV-Werbung gibt - das ist ja im Grunde auch ne Art Abwerbeversuch   Du wirst aber halt erst ab dann, wenn die Kündigungsfrist Deines alten Vertrages erreicht ist bzw. das Vertragsende, Kunde beim neuen Unternehmen. Die können nicht einfach den Vertrag des anderen Unternehmens SOFORT ersetzen (außer die "kaufen" Dich da raus, das wäre dann ne Sache zwischen den beiden Unternehmen).


Man muss nur aufpassen, dass die Bedinungen auch eingehalten werden, also dass man Dir nicht erzählt "inkl. kostenlosem Router", und dann steht davon im Vertrag kein Wort und Du kriegst auch keinen. Es ist nämlich so: diese Anrufe sind in aller Regel nicht direkt VON der Telekom (bzw. Unternehmen XY) , sondern das sind Leute, die frei arbeiten, oder Callcenter, die für die Vermittlung eines Vertrages Provision bekommen (Kunden-Aquisition). Und das machen die halt teils auch mit Mitteln, die der Telekom an sich nicht recht sind, zB versprechen DInge, die gar nicht stimmen - Hauptsache der Vertrag ist gemacht. Denn wenn Du dann Widerspruch einlegst, weiß die Telekom zuerst mal gar nicht, warum Du Dich "beschwerst". Der Widerspruch klappt zwar, aber diese Aquisiteure rechnen halt mit einer Quote von Leuten, die es nicht merken oder denen der Wiederspruch zu aufwendigt ist, und dann kriegen die ihre Provision.


Ich hatte auch mal nen Anruf wegen DigitalTV, und das kam mir ganz recht. Mir wurde ein Receiver versprochen - den bekam ich auch, aber der war entgegen des Telefonates nicht kostenfrei, und als ich mich beschwerte, kam raus, dass die Person am Telefon selbstständig agierte und was falsches erzählt hatte, und für nen Widerspruch war es dann auch schon zu spät...


----------



## danomat (24. Februar 2011)

Falsch ausgedrückt. Sie machst einfach


----------



## miamia72 (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo sph3re,

Das ist immer vom Vertrag mit deinem ISP abhängig. Normaliter würde eine Zahlung fällig bei frühzeitiger Vertragsentbindung. Der Telekomiker der dich abwerben will würde dir dann ein entsprechendes Angebot zur Kompensation dieser Kosten machen. Sonst würde sich das ganze nicht lohnen.


----------



## sph3re (24. Februar 2011)

Hmm also scheint die Sache ja doch nicht so einfach zu sein wie der Typ am Telefon meinte...


----------



## das_wesen (24. Februar 2011)

Die frage ist ob du dich wirklich auf den 24 Monats Vertrag mit Teledumm einlassen willst? Ich habe bei Kabel D einfach mal ne Vertragskündigung hingeschickt und schwupps bezahle ich nach etwas Verhandeln Deutlich weniger als vorher.


----------



## sph3re (24. Februar 2011)

Naja muesste man mal vergleichen. Aber natuerlich wird nichts gemacht wenn die Sache nich Wasserdicht is.


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2011)

Bei mir hat die Telekom noch nie bei Vertragsänderungen auf die 24 Monate bestanden. Bin da auch schon öfters zwischen den Tarifen hin und her gesprungen.


----------



## cookiebrandt (25. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vn der Frage, ob die Dich überhaupt anrufen dürfen (also ob Du es mal irgendwie vlt auch unbewusst erlaubt hast): jede Firma darf Dir ein Angebot machen, warum denn nicht? Sonst müsste man ja bereits verbieten, dass es TV-Werbung gibt - das ist ja im Grunde auch ne Art Abwerbeversuch   Du wirst aber halt erst ab dann, wenn die Kündigungsfrist Deines alten Vertrages erreicht ist bzw. das Vertragsende, Kunde beim neuen Unternehmen. Die können nicht einfach den Vertrag des anderen Unternehmens SOFORT ersetzen (außer die "kaufen" Dich da raus, das wäre dann ne Sache zwischen den beiden Unternehmen).
> 
> 
> Man muss nur aufpassen, dass die Bedinungen auch eingehalten werden, also dass man Dir nicht erzählt "inkl. kostenlosem Router", und dann steht davon im Vertrag kein Wort und Du kriegst auch keinen. Es ist nämlich so: diese Anrufe sind in aller Regel nicht direkt VON der Telekom (bzw. Unternehmen XY) , sondern das sind Leute, die frei arbeiten, oder Callcenter, die für die Vermittlung eines Vertrages Provision bekommen (Kunden-Aquisition). Und das machen die halt teils auch mit Mitteln, die der Telekom an sich nicht recht sind, zB versprechen DInge, die gar nicht stimmen - Hauptsache der Vertrag ist gemacht. Denn wenn Du dann Widerspruch einlegst, weiß die Telekom zuerst mal gar nicht, warum Du Dich "beschwerst". Der Widerspruch klappt zwar, aber diese Aquisiteure rechnen halt mit einer Quote von Leuten, die es nicht merken oder denen der Wiederspruch zu aufwendigt ist, und dann kriegen die ihre Provision.
> ...


 
Richtig!

War bei mir zwar T-Mobile, aber selbe Situation. Callcenter hatte angerufen, sich als T-Mobile vorgestellt, und mir kostenlose 3 Monate Handy-Flatrate angeboten. Sollte sogar automatisch wieder gekündigt werden nach den 3 Monaten. Also ich schön: surf, surf, surf, und dann bei der ersten Rechnung aber ganz große Augen gemacht. Bei T-Mobile angerufen, und die haben mir auch erklärt, dass die teilweise keine Einflüsse auf diese externen Callcenter haben. Angeblich hat die Telekom auch einige solche Center gekündigt, aber anscheinend kann man die nie ganz austreiben.

Also: Mach es nur, wenn du das wirklich alles schriftlich hast. Die Telekom macht in der Regel keinen Stress und gibt dir ohne Mucksen eine Gutschrift, aber ein bisschen Stress ist schon dabei. Vor allem für dich, weil du ja den Anbieter komplett wechseln würdest und dann ohne dastehen würdest!


----------



## sph3re (25. Februar 2011)

Naja ich bekomm noch was schriftlich, aber die Sache ist nicht das ich nachher mit keinem Anbieter dastehe, sondern für mich eher die Frage ob ich vllt doppelt zahlen darf.
Ich danke euch erstmal für eure guten Tipps und Berichte


----------



## Siknu (25. Februar 2011)

Gibt auch schon mal so Angebote, ich erinner mich z.B. an eins von Unity Media, bei denen der neue Anbieter die Gebühren des alten für einen gewissen Zeitraum bezahlt...
kann mir vorstellen das der Anrufer soetwas meinte als er von problemlosen Abwerben sprach, ansonsten ist wie hier schon desöfteren ein Erfüllen deines aktuellen Vertrages unabdingbar.


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2011)

Um das ganze mal rechtlich ein bisschen zu unterfüttern: grundsätzlich dürfen TK-Unternehmen werben. Ob die umworbenen Personen Kunden eines anderen Unternehmes sind oder nicht, spielt hierbei keine Rolle. Zu beachten ist hierbei allerdings, dass das werbende Unternehmen keine unfairen Methoden anwendet, besonders streng wird dieser Grundsatz ausgelegt, wenn es sich um ein Unternehmen mit sogenannter "beträchtlicher Marktmacht" handelt - beispielsweise der Telekom, was einige Märkte angeht.

Was in dem Fall hier aber eher von Belang sein dürfte, ist der (wahrscheinlich ungewollte) Anruf der Telekom. Ja, eiiiiigentlich muss man solchen Anrufen seit der letzten BDSG-Novelle vorher ausdrücklich zustimmen, aber noch halten sich die Unternehmen kaum daran. Wenn man also nicht angerufen werden möchte bzw. weitere Anrufe möglichst verhinden will, hilft es manchmal, a) natürlich darauf hinzuweisen, dass man keine Werbung per Telefon / Post / Email will, b) sich zu erkundigen, woher der Anrufer die persönlichen Daten hat und c) sich an das Unternehmen werden und Auskunft, welche Daten die eigentlich von einem haben, zu fordern. Daraufhin dann die Löschung oder zumindest die Sperrung der Daten fordern. Sollten die sich querstellen, wirkt oftmals die Ankündigung, sich an den Verbraucherschutz zu wenden, Wunder. Bei drohenden Strafen von mehreren 10.000 bis 100.000 Euro geben die dann meist nach.

MfG Jimini


----------



## sph3re (26. Februar 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Um das ganze mal rechtlich ein bisschen zu unterfüttern: grundsätzlich dürfen TK-Unternehmen werben. Ob die umworbenen Personen Kunden eines anderen Unternehmes sind oder nicht, spielt hierbei keine Rolle. Zu beachten ist hierbei allerdings, dass das werbende Unternehmen keine unfairen Methoden anwendet, besonders streng wird dieser Grundsatz ausgelegt, wenn es sich um ein Unternehmen mit sogenannter "beträchtlicher Marktmacht" handelt - beispielsweise der Telekom, was einige Märkte angeht.
> 
> Was in dem Fall hier aber eher von Belang sein dürfte, ist der (wahrscheinlich ungewollte) Anruf der Telekom. Ja, eiiiiigentlich muss man solchen Anrufen seit der letzten BDSG-Novelle vorher ausdrücklich zustimmen, aber noch halten sich die Unternehmen kaum daran. Wenn man also nicht angerufen werden möchte bzw. weitere Anrufe möglichst verhinden will, hilft es manchmal, a) natürlich darauf hinzuweisen, dass man keine Werbung per Telefon / Post / Email will, b) sich zu erkundigen, woher der Anrufer die persönlichen Daten hat und c) sich an das Unternehmen werden und Auskunft, welche Daten die eigentlich von einem haben, zu fordern. Daraufhin dann die Löschung oder zumindest die Sperrung der Daten fordern. Sollten die sich querstellen, wirkt oftmals die Ankündigung, sich an den Verbraucherschutz zu wenden, Wunder. Bei drohenden Strafen von mehreren 10.000 bis 100.000 Euro geben die dann meist nach.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Aber werben != abwerben, oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2011)

Dafür kenne ich mich nicht gut genug mit der Materie aus, aber soweit ich weiß, ist vergleichende Werbung grundstätzlich erlaubt, sofern sie wahren Tatsachen entspricht. Das bedeutet, dass die Telekom durchaus mit "wir sind XX € günstiger als Anbieter XYZ" werben darf. Allerdings muss der / die Beworbene das unterbreitete Angebot dann natürlich für eine ausreichende Zeit wahrnehmen können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## derseppl (26. Februar 2011)

Bei uns hat auch eine von der Telekom versucht uns "abzuwerben". Die haben dann noch dreimal angerufen und das Angebot war eigentlich nicht schlecht. Aber als ich dann sagte sie solle mir die Vertragsunterlagen zuschicken zum durchlesen wurde es komisch
Sie hat gesagt "Ja gerne. Ich brauche nur noch Ihre Kontodaten"... 
Ich natürlich verneint, da ich weder einem Vertrag zugestimmt habe noch sonst was also wofür? 
"Ja zum Abgleich Ihrer Daten" kam dann als Antwort.
Da war ich erst recht misstrauisch und verneinte erneut. 
Da hat Sie dann gemeint "Ja dann zeichne ich das Gespräch jetzt auf, ist das i.O. für Sie?" - "Nein!"
Dann wurde es mir zu bunt und ich hab aufgelegt. Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Vielleicht war es auch nur ein Fake-Anruf von Leuten die einfach vorgeben von der Telekom zu sein?

Also Fazit: Nur Sachen die per Post kommen und schriftlich sind trauen


----------



## danomat (26. Februar 2011)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die tcom am Telefon nach kontodaten fragt. 
Evtl war das eine abzockerfirma?


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2011)

Evtl. wegen Schufagedöns, wobei das nach wie vor ziemlich dubios klingt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## derseppl (27. Februar 2011)

Ja ich konnte mir das auch nicht vorstellen  Sie gaben sich aber als Telekom aus und ich hab mit 4 verschiedenen Leuten telefoniert... 
Die Maschen werden dann wohl immer professioneller und die wussten auch gut über die Angebote der Telekom Bescheid und bis wann mein Vertrag ungefähr läuft, weil die genau in dem möglichen Kündigungszeitraum angerufen haben. Trotzdem, selbst für die Schufa braucht man afaik nicht die Kontodaten und das ist auch nichts was die nach Vertragseingang nicht mehr überprüfen könnten. 
Ich wollte damit halt ausdrücken, dass man keine Zusage geben sollte bei so Sachen bis man es schwarz auf weiß vor sich liegen hat. Man weiß nämlich nie wer am anderen Ende sitzt und ob das was die die versprechen überhaupt möglich ist.


----------

